# Hey Bobi3: RAS router mounting



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Took a while to get around to pics on the mounting method that I used. Instead of the sabre saw mounting(like yours) I had a molding head which I no longer use hence the guard for same was utilized in my mounting of the router. I took the base off the old Craftsman made up a wood clamp to attach
the router to the backplate. I had to retain the router handles due to the intregal switch. The whole assy slips on in place of the saw blade guard.

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Rats....the pics did not come through

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Will try again.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Lee
Looks like they both work about the same way.
The only error I run in to sometimes is keeping the RadioArmSaw table true with the arm of the saw, if I run in on a 45deg. slot. it will not be true on the outer end, so I need to shim the stock,just a bit.
But other than that it works great...for the hard router cuts I sometimes make.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2656
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2657
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2658

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2742


Thanks again for the snapshots.
Bj


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Keeping the table top parallel to the arm of the saw was a problem with me as well mainly because I store a lot of stuff on the wall behind the saw & now & then I would inadvertantly stand on the saw table when accessing a tool off the wall. I changed out the washers on the bolts used for adjusting the table for those thingy washers that are all serrated around the outer edges. Now I think I could tap dance on the saw table without it moving on me.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Lee
I will give that a shot... 

Bj


----------

